# Sind Miley Cyrus und Liam Hemsworth verlobt?



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​
*Miley Cyrus zeigt ihre Hand mitsamt dickem Diamantring am Finger auf einem Twitterbild*

Hat sich Miley Cyrus selbst verraten? Der „Hannah Montana“-Star twitterte ein Bild von ihrer frisch manikürten Hand samt Riesenklunker am Ringfinger. Gibt es etwa Grund zu feiern? Als Bildunterschrift schrieb Miley zwar: „Ich bin sooooo besessen von @jennahipp nail foundations! Die sehen so chic und klassisch aus!“ Die Nägel glänzen in der Sonne mit dem Ring um die Wette.

*Ringalarm oder Fehlalarm?*

Also nur Nagellack-Begeisterung oder steckt mehr hinter dem Twitterbild? So verliebt wie Miley und Dauerfreund Liam Hemsworth zuletzt bei der Premiere von „The Hunger Games” waren, würde uns eine Verlobung überhaupt nicht wundern. Allerdings sieht der Ring eher aus, als käme er aus ‘nem Kaugummiautomaten als vom Celebrity-Juwelier.

Unser Vote lautet also: Fehlalarm! Was denkt ihr, werden sich Miley und Liam bald verloben oder lässt sich das süße Pärchen mit solch schwerwiegenden Entscheidungen noch etwas Zeit. Schließlich sind die beiden noch verdammt jung!
(celebrity.de)


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2012)

Verlobt oder nicht, Liam ist sicher nicht der letzte Mann in Mileys Leben


----------

